

Geoguessr - sharkweek
http://geoguessr.com/

======
JDGM
Ha, addictive!

I wonder if it has a bias towards the IP of the player? I kept getting
locations in my country, much more than it felt like I should be if it were
totally random.

~~~
sdfjkl
I got them from all over the world, but it is of course restricted to places
where Streetview is available, so you won't get one in Germany for example.

